
Ask HN: Exciting things to study(in CS) to break out of plateau? - rayalez
Hey, everybody! I want to ask you for some advice.<p>I have been learning to code for a few years now, I&#x27;ve learned some programming languages, I&#x27;ve built some cool projects. I know things about Computer Science, but I am far from being a master of my craft.<p>Now I feel like I hit a plateau. I&#x27;ve got a bunch of things to do and to study, but it&#x27;s going kinda slow, and feels kinda stale.<p>So I am looking for new and exciting avenues to exlore, I want to get &quot;in the zone&quot; of rapidly learning new skills and exploring unfamiliar subjects.<p>Can you suggest some new, cool, interesting things to do and explore? It can be a project or a book or a challenge, or some niche of CS I haven&#x27;t thought of yet.<p>What gets you excited? What do you crave to learn?
======
sotojuan
Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs.

